# Metal Gear Solid: The Movie (ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME! :C)



## Talon. (Oct 3, 2008)

fuck yesssssssssss!
just found this shit out yesterday



so, any one wanna speculate the actors?
my moneys on Stan Lee playin Ocelot. you know it would be cool


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope they don't go along with a DMC/MGS movie..


----------



## Heroic (Oct 3, 2008)

Keona Reeves would be a perfect Solid Snake


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

Heroic said:


> Keona Reeves would be a perfect Solid Snake



No, David Hayter would be the only choice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

Killua said:


> No, David Hayter would be the only choice.



This.

But he isn't involved with the film at all, unfortunately.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 3, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I hope they don't go along with a DMC/MGS movie..


its obvious that they are, dude. DMC is set for 2010, and MGS is set for next year


Killua said:


> No, David Hayter would be the only choice.



pic pls?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Heroic said:


> Keona Reeves would be a perfect Solid Snake



Hell no. Keanu Reeves as Snake? Keanu doesnt even look like Snake. Seriously, imagine Keanu reeves dressed up in Snake's soldier outfit, with a bandana around his head? I rest my case....

I rather see the guy who played Wolverine in the X men films, then Keanu. I think his name is Hugh Jackman. He kinda looks like Snake.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> its obvious that they are, dude. DMC is set for 2010, and MGS is set for next year



I thougt DMC was 09. Either way, with game to movie adaptations today...it's gonna fucking suck.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hell no. Keanu Reeves as Snake? Keanu doesnt even look like Snake. Seriously, imagine Keanu reeves dressed up in Snake's soldier outfit, with a bandana around his head? I rest my case....
> 
> I rather see the guy who played Wolverine in the X men films, then Keanu. I think his name is Hugh Jackman. He kinda looks like Snake.



Question is, can he ACT like Snake?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> pic pls?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2008)

Jean-Claude Van Damme as Snake. 

Nah, but seriously I have no idea who they should cast.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no.  This movie will fail hard.  How come they keep making movies off of video games?  They never fucking work.

Max Payne comes out next week, and it looks weird as hell.  I predict another failure.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 4, 2008)

Christian Bale as Snake.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 4, 2008)

Bout time I say. If done right could be a potentially epic movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

The MGS cutscenes ARE already the movie we need.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm with CBG on that one. MG is more than just games, it's an experience.


----------



## dwabn (Oct 5, 2008)

i dunno no, if done right id love to see a mgs or dmc movie. key being done right.

i mean mgs cant be that hard to f up, u alrdy hav practically a movie made.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 5, 2008)

I already watched this movie earlier this year.  There is already a thread about it.

Oh... you mean a MGS movie besides MGS4!  It could be good, or it could suck, I'll wait to get my hopes up/down when more is known.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2008)

Christopher Lee for Ocelot


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 5, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Christian Bale as Snake.



This post = win


----------



## Seany (Oct 5, 2008)

They better not fuck this up...

and Gray Fox plz.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy crap....there making this..

FUCK YEAH...Need to see this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

I am excited to see that they're doing this. And I say they use Hugh Jackman as Snake, it seems like the only doable choice. Even though they probably won't do that... 

I think this could actually make a good movie because the game is so cinematic already. 



Painkiller said:


> I thougt DMC was 09. Either way, with game to movie adaptations today...it's gonna fucking suck.



You're just full of dumb generalizations aren't you?


----------



## cherishedHOPE (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope they don't end up canceling it and deeming it "impossible" for the big screen debut. That sounds awesome though, but they gotta have a nice and tough actor playing Snake.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2008)

If David Hayter doesn't play Snake this movie will fail.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 6, 2008)

^EXACTLY!
didnt he do Zabuza's voice in the English Dub of Naruto?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 6, 2008)

no, that was steven blum


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2008)

This was posted it would come out in 2005, lol. It'll never come out.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm assuming this has nothing to do with that fucking awesome Italian (I think it was Italian?) fanmade film?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> no, that was steven blum



oh.....they sound really similar to me..............:/

@crazy: WHA........?

@ koi: no, probably not. vid plz?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2008)

Koi said:


> I'm assuming this has nothing to do with that fucking awesome Italian (I think it was Italian?) fanmade film?



Never heard of it, but I am guess it doesn't.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2008)

This can be either really good or fail miserably...I'll wait for more until I can actually start talking shit.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2008)

^i guess the same doesnt go for DBtards


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> oh.....they sound really similar to me..............:/
> 
> @crazy: WHA........?
> 
> @ koi: no, probably not. vid plz?





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never heard of it, but I am guess it doesn't.



I don't even PLAY the game but it looks like the most badassed thing ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe they should get Uwe Boll to direct it.........he just did Far Cry.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 8, 2008)

^never.....gonna.....see it.....EVER! 
he tainted far cry with his evil! 
i think Uwe Boll should not be allowed to make any movies whatsoever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe they should get Uwe Boll to direct it.........he just did Far Cry.



Kojima himself shot down that rumour, thank god.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> oh.....they sound really similar to me..............:/
> 
> @crazy: WHA........?
> 
> @ koi: no, probably not. vid plz?



I saw the "MGS being made" in 2004-2005. It's a bullshit assumption.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's some more news....

Hope your sense of humor is like mine.

I hope its true...


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2008)

There is no way MGS can work as a movie, I'm calling it.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

@CTK: id say i love u but im in a relationship 
Amy adams looks like meryl too!
also, VIGGO MORTENSON FTW
CHRISTIAN BALE FTW!
yes! 
+++++++REPS TO U


----------



## Heran (Oct 14, 2008)

I pissed all over myself in amazement.

I hope this will end up going ahead.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

^..........
it will, no doubting that


----------



## JosefJoestar (Oct 14, 2008)

Heroic said:


> Keona Reeves would be a perfect Solid Snake



Too much of a pretty boy. I think Clint Eastwood from 25-30 years ago would have been the perfect guy for it, not sure who now.


Hopefully the plot won't ridiculously hard to follow like from Part 2 onwards.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

I already said it, they should just get Hugh Jackman, when I saw him as Wolverine I knew right then he'd make a good Snake. I don't know why anyone would pick Reeves for this, he can't even act really well except for when he's supposed to look emotionless.

Jackman - Adams

And for Otacon I am calling Alan Cumming...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2008)

Movies going to be horribly corny.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

^......?
@CTK: WHO THE FUCK IS ALAN CUMMING????????


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ^......?
> @CTK: WHO THE FUCK IS ALAN CUMMING????????



Played Boris in Golden Eye, played Night Crawler I think too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, and the villain from Spy Kids.......

I still think Uwe Boll should direct.........complete the saga!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Adonis said:


> There is no way MGS can work as a movie, I'm calling it.



Think about it. If a Transformers movie can be done, then a MGS movie can definitly be done, especially with today's technology, cgi, and shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah but the Transformers movie wasn't very good.............


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> yeah but the Transformers movie wasn't very good.............



That's debatable, I liked it, but its CGI looked good and Metal Gear could possibly look that good.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 15, 2008)

^ya, TF was awesome. Martial, 
thats all i gotta say about that


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you really want me to go into how poor the script for Transformers really was?

The CGI was great, obviously, but if the CGI is basically the only thing that carries the movie, your movie sucks.

Eventually, the CGI will become outdated and Transformers will become laughable.

I can't even watch "Jumangi" anymore......

Also, most of the directing was 2nd unit.......even Bay's usual stylish directing(debatable, actually) is absent.

I don't hate "Transformers". I think it's okay.....but vastly overrated.

So I hope Metal Gear Solid isn't another Transformers......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Do you really want me to go into how poor the script for Transformers really was?
> 
> The CGI was great, obviously, but if the CGI is basically the only thing that carries the movie, your movie sucks.
> 
> ...



I strongly disagree and I think that if Metal Gear is exactly like the game, only fans will want to see it. I think they should at least broaden the audience some.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, fine, here is why Transformers was poorly written

1) Too many subplots
2) Too much time spent on mysteries we already knew the answer too.
3) Too many characters who were underdeveloped
4) They were also mostly stereotyped
5) Some crappy attempts at humor(Anthony Anderson)
6) Gaping plot holes, which are mainly
-No one notices giant robots walking around and such?
- crappy army response. In fact, the Government was way too stupid in general here.
7) John Turturro....REALLY didn't work here.
8) tacked on love story.
9) A funny attempt to make the lead actress sympathetic....ugh, reminded me of the love interest in "Hitman"(but not as bad)
10) Choppy pace(I occasionally had to fight sleep)
11) Over-the-top camera angles which made it hard to see the action and tell which robot was which(Probably to cover up any fakeness in CGI)

On the flipside, what I did like was
1) Credible lead cast(Minus Turturro)
2) Amazing CGI(duh)
3) Some of the funny moments worked.....I loved the scene where the lead is trying to find the glasses but most fight off impatient robots and nosy parents.
4) I liked those army dudes.....

That's it....


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Christian Bale as Snake.



You my friend have blown my mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2008)

If this movie was older, I'd say Micheal Beihn.

I'm tired of Christian Bale. Batman, Rescue Dawn, the Prestige.......he plays the same thing these days. 

I prefer his American Psycho/Saft persona.......


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 16, 2008)

What do you all think about Hugh Jackman(wolverine) playing Snake? He kinda looks like Snake, dont you think?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2008)

Better than Christian Bale.............If they do this, it would probably be someone like Vin Deasil or Ice Cube.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 16, 2008)

^
no.....just no.....
dont make me get the super facepalm...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What do you all think about Hugh Jackman(wolverine) playing Snake? He kinda looks like Snake, dont you think?



I have been saying that since the first X-Men movie and in this thread since I came in. No one listens or likes the idea. They want reeves or bale...I guess they like bale's bathman voice...too bad the codec might not pick it up clearly. 

I want Arnold for Vulcan Raven


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe they should get Uwe Boll to play Snake?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 17, 2008)

^seriously, enough with the fucking uwe boll
i dont even see how this


can be this

it just dont work out that way dammit.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 17, 2008)

Christian Bale as Snake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2008)

They asked him and he turned it down I heard, so I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2008)

lol, was joking about Uwe Boll.

They should definately get Pauly Shore.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 17, 2008)

now thats just as bad.....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Max Payne comes out next week, and it looks weird as hell.  I predict another failure.



Had no idea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2008)

Max Payne wasn't very good........(review: FUCKING NASTY SHIT LOL)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2008)

Max Payne was alright, I wasn't expecting there to be so much plot though. It was odd. And I watched it with one of the worst audiences ever.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

How about an unknown to play Snake. Surprise us.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 19, 2008)

^thats what they're doin alot these days with LAM adaptations of video games and anime. i'd like to see tom cruise play snake tho, and John Cleese should be Colonel Campbell. That Amy Adams lady looks like she can pull off meryl well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ^thats what they're doin alot these days with LAM adaptations of video games and anime. i'd like to see tom cruise play snake tho, and John Cleese should be Colonel Campbell. That Amy Adams lady looks like she can pull off meryl well.




Liam Neson is *Revolver Ocelot! *


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 19, 2008)

This will pwn. I played every MGS game but 4. Oh well, i hope to see Solid Snake, and i agree on the wolverine guy playing Snake. He *does* look like Snake.


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What do you all think about Hugh Jackman(wolverine) playing Snake? He kinda looks like Snake, dont you think?



he's too nice to play Snake, it would be like jackie chan playing van helsing, won't work


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2008)

Get Steven Seagal!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

MarkosSadren said:


> he's too nice to play Snake, it would be like jackie chan playing van helsing, won't work





Too nice? Dude, havent you seen the X-Men franchise? He was far from nice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2008)

I still say Pauly Shore would be perfect casting........

Anyway, agreed Jackman isn't THAT nice in his movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2008)

Liam Neason as *Revolver Ocelot*

Margarita Levieva as *Sniper Wolf
*
Christopher Walken as *Psycho Mantis 
*
Alan Tudyk as *Decoy Octopus*

 I can't even tell if I am joking.

But one thing is serious business, Sean Connery *IS *President Sears!


----------



## Munak (Oct 20, 2008)

I know MGS is a great game/experience and all, but how are they going to make 'ghosting' a part of the action without it being boring? 

Still, I might go to see this.


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Get Steven Seagal!



lol that is just wishful thinking, he's gettin a bit old


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

I have read this whole thread. Everybody is debating about who can play Snake. But seriously, what about the real star of MGS.....Liquid!!! Who's gonna play him?


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 20, 2008)

MICHAEL JACKSON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

MarkosSadren said:


> MICHAEL JACKSON!!!!!!!!!



:!


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 20, 2008)

~serious~ perhaps, some one really pale, that would suit his persona


----------



## Talon. (Nov 8, 2008)

my moneys on orochimaru XD
or maybe even


*Spoiler*: __ 



me! XD


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2008)

Live Action? God, I hate VG movies. I have yet to see a good one.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 8, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Christian Bale as Snake.



yes.

and this is the VG movie that could most definitely be done properly as live action.  the video game is pretty realistic in terms of universe (i know Metal Gears aren't very feasible, but take one look at transformers and tell me the same can't be done with MGS).  there aren't any super gay outfits that only work as an animation (x-men) that they have to mess around with either.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

Right now, I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm just wondering how in the hell they're going to condense Metal Gear Solid down to standard action movie length. Since Hideo Kojima is writing, it probably won't get dumbed down, which is a good thing at any rate. It may just end up dethroning _The Rock_ from best action film, IMHO.

A bit of good news. David Hayter, Snake's VA, looks enough like Snake that he could play that magnificent bastard. Here's hoping


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But one thing is serious business, Sean Connery *IS *President Sears!



Big Boss was actually based off Sean Connery back in the original Metal Gear games.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Talon. (Nov 9, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Right now, I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm just wondering how in the hell they're going to condense Metal Gear Solid down to standard action movie length. Since Hideo Kojima is writing, it probably won't get dumbed down, which is a good thing at any rate. It may just end up dethroning _The Rock_ from best action film, IMHO.
> 
> A bit of good news. David Hayter, Snake's VA, looks enough like Snake that he could play that magnificent bastard. Here's hoping


_The Rock_ was pretty good, imo. ive been wondering the same thing about how theyre gonna "condense" it. Right now, the only plus is that Kojima is writing. About david hayter, YES! YES! YES! he does look alot like him :rofl


Comic Book Guy said:


> Big Boss was actually based off Sean Connery back in the original Metal Gear games.


thats cool. *looks at post under CBG's*
 thats just fuckin cool.


----------



## Even (Nov 10, 2008)

I say Hugh Jackman as Snake. He both looks like Snake, and could pull off the dark voice as well.
Cristopher Lee or Liam Neeson as Liquid/Ocelot would be awesome 

I wonder who could play Raiden...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2008)

Even said:


> I say Hugh Jackman as Snake. He both looks like Snake, and could pull off the dark voice as well.



No.

David Hayter is the only Snake. Ever.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

^david hayter>every single actor, AMIRITE?


----------



## Even (Nov 11, 2008)

of course David Hayter would be the best choice, but since he's not in the movie, I'd say they use Hugh Jackman instead...


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2008)

noooez
dey be stealin me hayter


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 11, 2008)

Samuel L Jackson as the Darpa Chief!


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2008)

^O RLY?
you wish
i dont think the darpa chief is gonna be in it.


----------



## MarkosSadren (Nov 13, 2008)

that would be cool for SJ to be in the film, he rocks as a actor


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2008)

Well Here's my cast for the movie.

Solid Snake


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eric Bana
 Of course I love Christian Bale and Hugh Jackman, but I figured I would try and be different.




Liquid Snake


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sean Bean
This to me is a no brainier 




Meryl

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bryce Dallas Howard






Otacon

*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael Weatherly






Revolver Ocelot

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam Elliott


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well Here's my cast for the movie.
> 
> Solid Snake
> 
> ...



I am just not feeling the guy you picked for Snake.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Hugh Jackman is Solid Snake, Zachary Quinto is Spock.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2008)

^ Well Jackman and Bale were my first 2 choices I just picked Quninto as a 3rd alternative.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2008)

quinto? 
although sam elliot as revolver would work nice.
never even heard of the guy u chose for otacon


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> quinto?
> although sam elliot as revolver would work nice.
> never even heard of the guy u chose for otacon



Ok no one seems to like Quinto guess I'll think of someone else.

The guy for Otacon was in Dark Angel. The computer dude.

Edit: Changed the Actor from Quinto to Eric Bana, whom now I actually think looks more like Snake than even Christian Bale or Huge Jackman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 14, 2008)

Well when Konami and Kojima Productions feel confident about a western studio who wants to adapt the games then we will all have something to jump
up and down about. The 1st question that needs to be asked is are we doing a stand alone story or a series of films if its the later then is it about the father (Big Boss) or the son (Solid Snake).

The Rise & Fall of Big Boss could be told in the Trilogy format

Film 1: The Rise of Big Boss & The End of The Philosophers
Film 2: The Last Mission of Unit FOX, The Les Enfants Terrible Project, and Big Boss establishing OUTER HEAVEN in Africa.
Film 3: The fall of the MERC facility OUTER HEAVEN, + the deaths of Big Boss and Grey FOX and Major Zero creating his digital successors to run The Patriot organization


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 14, 2008)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Well when Konami and Kojima Productions feel confident about a western studio who wants to adapt the games then we will all have something to jump
> up and down about. The 1st question that needs to be asked is are we doing a stand alone story or a series of films if its the later then is it about the father (Big Boss) or the son (Solid Snake).
> 
> The Rise & Fall of Big Boss could be told in the Trilogy format
> ...



I heard Kojima say something like the games would be hard to make films so the Metal Gear movie would probably be an original story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

OLD!


----------



## Freija (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll put my money that it'll be "watchable"


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

Harry Gregson-Williams better make the music for the movie


----------



## Clouds Of Napalm (Nov 16, 2008)

About damn time!


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ok no one seems to like Quinto guess I'll think of someone else.
> 
> The guy for Otacon was in Dark Angel. The computer dude.
> 
> Edit: Changed the Actor from Quinto to Eric Bana, whom now I actually think looks more like Snake than even Christian Bale or Huge Jackman.



well, its not that i dont like him (hell, i would go gay for that man )
but he just doesnt quite cut it as the old magnificent bastard.

o......dark angel.....ya. now i remember.
I could see eric bana working as snake, he does the grizzly-short tempered cocky roles well
"SNAKE SMASH!"


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, Hugh Jackson who was Wolverine wouldn't make a bad Snake.


----------

